# R.I.P Lewis :(



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Earlier on today me and my mum were sat watching the womens olympic football when i heard voices outside and a car motor running, something in me got me up and i peered through the curtains, saw a bloke there and heard our neighbour, she then looked down at the roa, nodded to our place and started walking up.

Knew right away, so i just rushed out and our little Lewis had been knocked down and killed. I picked him up and was joined by mum and dad, but he was gone.

He was only 3 years old and has left behind his brother Jenson and two other cats Jack and Jessie.

We buried him right away and our neighbour stayed with us for a bit as she's lost cats and she wanted to make sure we'd be ok.

We know he didnt suffer and he had a great 3 years with us, he was always a very dippy cat...running into things, jumping before thinking etc etc its how he hurt his leg a few months ago, he never thought just did.

The driver who hit him stopped and could not stop apologising said he just jumped out of the hedge into the car and there was nothing he could of done and he felt so awful, he looked teary himself.

Have no very recent pictures, so heres one from last summer, enjoying watching the frogs.










R.I.P Lewis, have fun at rainbow bridge


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss it must be awful for you he was a right beauty and i'm sure he was greatful for the 3 years he was with you and atleast he didn't suffer

RIP Lewis!


----------



## essexmat (May 12, 2010)

R.I.P Lewis. It is so hard and I am also grieving having put my cat to rest yesterday. Spuddy will take care of Lewis at the Rainbow Bridge and as they ar both new there they can play together x


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this

Please take care


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Lewis and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Awww so sorry, RIP Lewis


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

i am so sorry for your loss.

run free at the bridge lewis.....


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh I'm so so sorry for your loss. I'm tearing up just reading about it. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  sounds like what happened to my Toby. RIP Lewis.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Called work today to say i wouldnt be in, not an ounce of sympathy from them....reminds me why i cant wait to get a new job.


I dont blaim the guy that hit him, i'm remembering details from yesterday now, unfortunatly at the time i had Lewis in my arms and i just wasnt taking in anything but him.

But now i remember the guy explaining to my dad that he was doing the speed limit which is 30mph and he'd seen Lewis sat on our neighbours bank as he was approaching, but as he got within a foot or two Lewis suddenly jumped down to the road and altho he braked he hit him.

Looking out the window you can see tyre marks on the road and unfortunatly the spot where Lewis was.


Our neighbour who we've become close with over the 3 months we've been here was first on the scene as he came from her garden he went to her door and she said he was gone when she got down to him. She called here at about half 11 last night saying she was sat outside if any of us needed a chat, but mum and dad had just gone bed and i was going too, so i said thank you but no thanks. She then apologised if she came across as cold as when the guy knocked on her door she thought it was her cat that had been hit and when she found out it wasnt she was relieved but also upset as she's grown to love our cats too.

She spoke to us about an hour afterwards as we sat in the garden and she said she'd never known any cats to get so much love and attention as ours and knows that Lewis had had a fantastic few years with us, even though she'd only known us 3 months.



She's lost two cats to car accidents, one time was worse as the people who lived here before us knocked on her door to say a cat had been knocked down, so when she got out and realised it was her car, the woman who lived here just left her too it, no sorrys, no help, no emotions. The people who lived here before wernt nice people and she was sure she got a kick out of it. 



I was just glad it was quick and he didnt suffer and we could pick him up and bury him. 

We're keeping his brother in for a few days as the fields where he goes the crops are being cut over the next day or two and so for his safety through both danger IN the field and him maybe panicking and running into the road, we just think its for the best.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Its been just over 24hours and it feels as though nothing has happened.

Yet when i think about it i realise it has.

Normal?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news of Lewis  (((hugs))) xx

RIP Lewis, run free at the bridge little man xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh how awful hmy:hmy:

Poor little Lewis 

It is so tragic how some of these beautiful cats are here with us one day and then gone the next, gone in a flash :frown5: Unbelievable.



Staysee said:


> Its been just over 24hours and it feels as though nothing has happened.
> 
> Yet when i think about it i realise it has.
> 
> Normal?


Yes, very normal, same thing happened to me with Treacle xx I just felt numb for the first few days and it seemed like if I didn't tell anyone about it, it would go away and it wouldn't be real. But then reality kicks in and you realise how much you miss them  But at least he was happy, loved and carefree and enjoyed every minute of his life. 3 years is far too young, but my Treacle only just had 1 year and I feel that he had an undiagnosed, underlying condition which meant he was never 100% healthy  But these cats were loved and well fed and cared for, and given the freedom to run around in the great wide world, chasing mice and birds and butterflies and that is what makes a cat happy to be alive xx RIP Lewis xxx play with Treacle if you see him xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh dear, I am so sorry 

that's the only reason I couldn't cope with having cats, I would be out of my mind with worry whenever they left the house.

I'm glad you were able to give him a decent burial and at least you found him quickly and didn't have to go through days of him being missing or never knowing what happened. Also very good of the driver to stop - he obviously was as shocked as everyone else.

RIP Lewis, have fun at the bridge xx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> oh dear, I am so sorry
> 
> that's the only reason I couldn't cope with having cats, I would be out of my mind with worry whenever they left the house.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

We've said no more cats....altho we said this before, just before we got Lewis and his brother Jenson.....

Thats always one of my fears that they go missing and i never know, or find something on the road, you know?

He was in shock, which is why i cant blaim him....the women who took Toffee from us in 97 i cant forgive cos she hit him and then drove off, was left to my sisters friend who saw the woman drive away to come and tell us.

I am now so determined to give our remaining cats even MORE love and attention, i mean i already gave each cat a hug atleast once a day and played with each one as often as i could and they wanted. I could never go a day without holding each of them though.

When i come back from work i go round the house to find each one just to say hello and give them a kiss. Give them treats each day, special food everything. But i wanna up it more, everytime i go past one i'm gonna shower kisses on them, grabs thier toys more often and go out and buy them more special treat food that they would normally have when it was on offer.

I know we already give them as much as we can, but i just wanna do more.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I always thought my area was safe for cats but now that I see its not, I am always paranoid about losing the others too 

That's one reason why I wouldn't get a 3rd cat now that we only have 2 - it's harder to keep an eye on any more than that! Can be hard enough getting even 1 cat in for the night, so any more seems too much for us now. If I did ever lose another, I would have either pedigrees which have to stay in, or rescues which have always stayed in


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> I always thought my area was safe for cats but now that I see its not, I am always paranoid about losing the others too
> 
> That's one reason why I wouldn't get a 3rd cat now that we only have 2 - it's harder to keep an eye on any more than that! Can be hard enough getting even 1 cat in for the night, so any more seems too much for us now. If I did ever lose another, I would have either pedigrees which have to stay in, or rescues which have always stayed in


Well 2 of our cats are alot older and rarely leave the garden....the eldest tom cat does, but he runs from the sound of cars and will only leave the front garden if one of the neighbours cats needs chasing off.

Then its Jenson, he's either in the fields catching stuff or sleeping, or bringing us home goodies, or sleeping at night here! haha

There are loadsa cats round this area...i've seen two at the top road, our two neighbours each have a cat, seen 3 more down at the cross roads and know of atleast 2 along the bottom road.

Yes we've been told of cats being hit here, but we've also lived IN the city and lost one cat there, yet our now 17/18 year old cat has been fine [touch wood]. She actually doesnt give a damn about cars and my dad once witnessed her stop in the middle of the road as a car came and then sit down to clean herself.....yeah, she has no issues with traffic, now she doesnt leave this garden at all!

Our neighbours cat, he has no fear of cars and i've seen him come out of the hedge and not just jump down to the road, but out to the road even when a cars coming [thats how we lost lewis im afraid, he had no road sense and we knew it]. Wheras Jenson so far we've seen him climb into the hedge if a car comes, or walk tight against the hedge and he takes about 10 seconds climbing down the hedge before jumping down onto the road.

Theres also a partially blind cat i've seen down the road and a semi feral who does not give two hoots about cars!

We dont live on a busy road, its 30mph speed limit and most are the odd ones out if they speed as the area is full of kids too, so people who drive this way either live here or go through often so know the area....its a small shortcut from the main road up to the A38, but not everyone uses it cos its not as wide as the main road up in the village


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry to read your post xxx

Run free at the bridge Lewis, nows your time to be a guardian angel and watch over the loved ones you've left behind, 

Xxxx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It is hard to tell whether an area is safe or not. I guess it really all depends on the individual cat, and what it does when it's out of doors 

I am thinking the next time I get a cat, I will go for one that doesn't mind being indoors only!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss​
RIP Lewis​


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think young cats are so vulnerable because they're at the age of establishing their territory. Once they've met other local cats and found that they can't get too close to the road, they are safer. They need other local cats to tell them where their boundaries lie, but establishing those boundaries can help keep them safer when they're older. Lewis was still a youngster bless him RIP x


----------

